# Gan nhiễm mỡ độ 1 và nên điều trị bệnh giai đoạn này như thế nào



## avado Việt (22/3/19)

Gan nhiễm mỡ độ 1 là giai đoạn đầu tiên của bệnh gan nhiễm mỡ. bệnh gan nhiễm mỡ cấp độ 1 có thể được xem là loại gan nhiễm mỡ lành tính với mức độ nhẹ nhất nên nếu phát hiện được bệnh ở giai đoạn này là dễ chữa nhất. Bằng các xét nghiệm y học khi đi khám các bác sĩ chuyên môn sẽ xác định được bạn thuộc loại gan nhiễm mỡ độ mấy dựa trên mức độ nhiễm mỡ của gan. Khi có kết quả xác định là bạn đã bị bệnh, bạn cũng không nên quá hoảng sợ hoặc lo lắng do bạn đã sớm phát hiện kịp thời trước khi nó chuyển sang các gan nhiễm mỡ độ tiếp theo. Với gan nhiễm mỡ độ 1, bạn có thể điều trị triệt để và không có nguy hiểm gì đến tính mạng. Nhưng đừng vì thế mà bạn chủ quan không kiên trì chữa trị.

Ngoài nghiện rượu, bia, đồ uống có cồn có một số nguyên nhân khác gây ra bệnh gan nhiễm mỡ bao gồm:
– Béo phì, thừa cân;
– Tăng lipid trong máu, hoặc lượng chất béo trong máu tăng cao hơn định mức;
– Bệnh tiểu đường;
– Di truyền;
– Giảm cân quá nhanh;
– Tác dụng phụ gây hại cho gan của một số loại thuốc kháng sinh nhất định như aspirin hoặc các loại steroid, tamoxifen (nolvadex) và tetracycline (Panmycin),…

*Chế độ dinh dưỡng*
• Thường xuyên đi khám định kì để theo dõi tình trạng đường huyết, mỡ trong máu và chỉ số gan nhiễm mỡ độ 1…
• Hạn chế tối đa hoặc bỏ hẳn việc sử dụng đồ uống có cồn hoặc rượu bia.
• Lên kế hoạch vận động, tập thể dục thể thao hàng ngày.
• Tránh xa những loại thức ăn nhanh, thức ăn công nghiệp, đồ nhiều dầu mỡ hoặc đồ chiên xào,….
• Giảm bớt việc sử dụng các loại thực phẩm từ nội tạng động vật (gan cật của heo, gà vịt, bò…) và lòng đỏ trứng gà, vịt,…..
• Nên sử dụng các loại rau xanh và củ quả, hạt ngũ cốc trong bữa ăn hàng ngày.

Bệnh có sự phát triển bệnh khá âm thầm và không có những triệu chứng rõ rệt nên việc phát hiện bệnh là rất khó nếu không đi xét nghiệm. Nhiều bệnh nhân chủ quan không đi khám định kì mà qua thời gian bệnh gan nhiễm mỡ cấp độ 1chuyển sang mức độ nặng và từ đó biến chứng dẫn đến xơ gan, ung thư gan thì đã không còn điều trị được nữa. Để biết chi tiết gan nhiễm mỡ độ 1 là gì hãy tìm hiểu từ nguyên nhân.

Nguyên nhân phổ biến nhất gây ra bệnh gan nhiễm mỡ là do uống quá nhiều rượu, bia, đồ uống chứa cồn….. Tuy nhiên vẫn có những người không uống nhiều rượu, bia nhưng lại vẫn mắc căn bệnh gan nhiễm mỡ này khiến các bác sĩ khó lí giải.

Bệnh gan nhiễm mỡ được hình thành và phát triển khi cơ thể tạo ra quá nhiều chất béo hoặc không thể chuyển hóa chất béo kịp thời ra khỏi gan. Mỡ dư thừa được lưu trữ trong tế bào gan – nơi nó tích tụ và hình thành nên bệnh gan nhiễm mỡ. Chế độ ăn nhiều chất béo khó tiêu và nhiều đường tuy không trực tiếp dẫn đến gan nhiễm mỡ nhưng có thể góp phần gây nên căn bệnh này.


----------

